#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Programa CCNA

## Jonatanmcc

Olá amigos gostaria de saber se teria um programa para treinar a configurar VLAN pois vi um no YouTube Muito bom mais não sei o nome

----------


## Magnun

Não consigo abrir o vídeo mas.... Existe um programa da Cisco chamado Boson Netsim. Nele é possível montar uma topologia com PCs, switches e routers de vários modelos da cisco, configurá-los e testar a configuração. 

Infelizmente ele é pago, mas como na internet se acha de tudo, não cusata nada procurar. Com certeza tem por ai. 

Até mais...

----------


## mistymst

Tem um outro software chamado PacketTracer que pode lhe ajudar também.... geralmente usam eles em faculdades! é meio limitado mas paciencia tem quase tudo!

----------


## Magnun

O packet tracer é mais voltado pra entender a formação de pacotes durante o processo de roteamento e switching. 
Dá pra brincar nele também. Mas o mais recomendado pra isso é Boson Netsim.

----------


## mistymst

*Bom neste caso, eu aconselharia o dynamips, mas ai precisa do IOS para rodar. No mais aconselho o boson que é o mais 'easy all around'.*

----------


## lucianogf

aprendi criar vlan no cisco com o packet tracer.

ele mostrou o básico e depois é só pegar o jeito da coisa.. hehehe

----------

